# Biggest round baler in the world rolls a 5600 lb bale



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Massive new round baler rolls it's first bale - 5600 lbs.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1844267682339578






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=754726181581061



Some build info.






From the facebook post:

Regardless of opinions, the machine worked. The bale weighed 5600 lbs. 9 ft x 9 ft.
So let's clear some things up.
*Yes it's over width- doesn't matter in our area
* It will be loaded single wide (don't know why anyone would even consider 2 wide)
* We are not concerned with shipping weight at this time, high efficiency in the field will pay for lost efficiency in short hauls trucking
* The truck driver is excited as well
*No a 4020 and loader will not handle them
* No a garden tractor will not pull it
*Large wheel loaders will be used to load em
*The machine weighs less than a new 2370 UXD
* It is very competitive loaded weight as any 4x4 baler
* Yes it is still heavy, less trips in the field is still less compaction, they do make bigger tires.....
* Yes it will take some hp, but if you didn't notice, a 195 hp tractor just baled the biggest bale ever!
*It will fit in a grinder tub, Maybe not yours. Any difficulty processing this bale will not stop forward movement with the project. We will find and manufacture what ever we need. The grinders are waiting at home.
* If you have never baled corn stalks you won't understand
*If you bale under 10,000 tons per year you probably don't need this baler
* If you bale 50k ton you are probably interested in the idea
*Correct, it doesn't fit most markets, it's not built for all markets
* Is it expensive, (dumb question), go price any new big square baler
* How do we stack em, single rows most likely but really not concerned about any stacking issues.
* Did I mention we will build a huge stack truck as well probably the biggest as well....
* You can see it in Texas soon...
* Find it and updates at born2farm and Favor 5 Ag Innovations
*It is the biggest change of bale size since 1974-78 with the production of the 4x4
*We probably didn't build it for you if don't like it so don't buy it.
*Opinions are great but you ain't paying the bill.
I hope this covers most questions and concerns. Keeping following our pages for updates. Thanks to those who support us.
DID I MENTION the hay industry just produced the BIGGEST BALE EVER. Can we all just be proud of that????
Thanks again 
TJ Steele


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

I fail to see the usefulness of such a gigantic bale.


----------



## WaterShedRanch (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm excited to see videos of it in the field. It's not the right fit for everyone. Only large scale operations. But very cool none the less.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Very cool. Ya gotta love people who take ideas and make them actually happen.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Haha... I got a kick out of it! That is a big bale for sure! Remember the 858 newholland years ago? No one had a tractor to lift them. Reason every one should at least own a backhoe to lift things! I can see its place. Certainly the issue of feeding it comes next. Might be to much to bale graze with!

Gotta have ideas and try them out!


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

That's pretty darn impressive! What market is driving a demand for a round bale that large? Also, what crop type and moisture was the 5600 lb bale?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Trillium Farm said:


> I fail to see the usefulness of such a gigantic bale.


I agree. IMHO the inventor of this gigantic rd baler was on a very large ego trip. Just think how large a machine it would take to pick up 1 of these monster bales.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

From the facebook post info it looks like wheel loaders to move them, then drop them into a tube grinder. I would be rather curious on the long term strength and feasibility of the baler. Rollers that long, supported at each end by bearings have to be extremely heavily built. The deflection in the middle of an 8 ft long roll vs a 4 or 5 ft is huge...Not to mention the logistics of things like net wrap. Who makes 8 ft net wrap? Its a neat idea, and its cool to see innovation at work, however its not the 50's anymore. The amount of money and resources it takes to take a product from concept to mass production is huge...

Sorry, its a 9 ft bale...not sure why I was thinking 8 ft


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

PaMike said:


> I would be rather curious on the long term strength and feasibility of the baler. Rollers that long, supported at each end by bearings have to be extremely heavily built. The deflection in the middle of an 8 ft long roll vs a 4 or 5 ft is huge.....


9' X 9' is bale size that i see.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

PaMike hits on some critical points of this project. I see no practical use for 9x9 bales as of now. There is almost no equipment suited to process them, even the commercial tub grinders around here are not large enough. Transport efficiency of 9x9 bales isn't the greatest. Assuming the the density of a 9x9 is the same as a 5x6, a 53 foot semi trailer will haul a few thousand lbs more of 5x6 if they are single row on top and roughly 11,000 lb more if they are double row on top. What does interest me is some concepts that are being tried on this baler. I see no chains, looks like mostly hydraulic drives. They also have small raking wing on each corner of the baler so they can pull 3 windrows into the baler at once. This solves some problems and created some problems at the same time.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I will give the inventors credit the netwrapped bale in video looked well made.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sometimes it is not the invention itself that is a successful boon, but rather the discoveries that are made and contribute to other spinoffs created.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think it's pretty innovative and thinking outside the box.

Absolutely no issue for a lot of guys to pickup up bales that size.Most feedlots use payloaders very capable of handling one of them,heck a big payloader could pick up 2 of them.

The guy did say on another site everything they plan on baling with it will be ground with a grinder with 10' tub.

I wonder about the rollers and bearings also but I'm sure they thought about it and the cotton baler makes a bale almost that big and heavy so it's doable.

The way I understand it it will have a V rake attached to the baler to bring in the outside windrows 1-3 as tractor straddles middle windrow so they will be merging 3 windrows into the baler.Not sure how they plan on doing the raking but looks like they will build it if they want to.

They also built a SP 3 section cutter,looks very heavy built.

Looks like they bale a lot of cornstalks.

The biggest draw back I see is transportation,only could haul 1 high legally on a truck,but I'm thinking close hauls with no bridges stacked 2 high would work.

Loading and unloading would be sped up tremendously.Speed is everything to get a lot done in a short time.

There is a big world out there with some big hay country,There is a place for it just like a SP or non stop Rd baler all designened to do it faster.

No I don't think it will be something sold on commercial scale.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

According to their Facebook post they bale around 50 thousand tons of stalks a year and that's why they built this machine. The way I read it they have orders for several more from other large scale custom balers.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Lewis Ranch said:


> According to their Facebook post they bale around 50 thousand tons of stalks a year and that's why they built this machine. The way I read it they have orders for several more from other large scale custom balers.


That's the fascinating thing to me. In order to bale that much, it would seem that some of it has to get transported, and as mentioned above, that's going to be a bit of a trick.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> That's the fascinating thing to me. In order to bale that much, it would seem that some of it has to get transported, and as mentioned above, that's going to be a bit of a trick.


More trucks,lol.

Me like a big silage chopper having a fleet of semis to keep in going


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Just out of curiosity for the penciling things out. Would it be cheaper to rake huge windrows and use a forage chopper into dump trailers? I know greater storage space will be necessary but it eliminates processing.

I guess if I have limited storage I would move 9x9 bales to an accessible field edge for storage. When ready to process, haul in a huge grinder to the field, chop, unload into a dump trailer to take back to the feeding area. That's about the only feasible plan I can figure.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

BWfarms said:


> Just out of curiosity for the penciling things out. Would it be cheaper to rake huge windrows and use a forage chopper into dump trailers? I know greater storage space will be necessary but it eliminates processing.
> 
> I guess if I have limited storage I would move 9x9 bales to an accessible field edge for storage. When ready to process, haul in a huge grinder to the field, chop, unload into a dump trailer to take back to the feeding area. That's about the only feasible plan I can figure.


I do know 1 guy that does it that way for some of his bedding.If the farms are farther away he does Rd bale it.Fluffy dry chopped corn stalks would blow off a truck and be bulky compared to baled.And I'd hate to run raked corn stalks threw a chopper,dirt,rocks etc would chew up the knives in a hurry.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

I dont have bitchbook....any chance someone can put the video up of it baling that doesnt use bitchbook??

Agree with most of the comments above......like why bother?? But hey its not my money....and yes, people said the same thing about the first round balers....

But ,also, why would you base it on a dirty old vermeer? Sorry guys but your round baler manufacturing industry in the states is so far behind the Europeans its laughable.... As for feeding into a tub grinder with a wheel loader, that's fine, but what about the removal of the net wrap....only practical way I could see to do it is have a concrete platform above grinder/mixer to remove net on then push the pile of fallen apart hay in with loader....And finally..how the hell do you lift a 9 foot roll of net wrap to load it into the baler ??


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You have some good questions diddle. As far as loading net wrap, that question should be posed to the inventor because he obviously is familiar with loading the net wrap on his baler and has done so.

I think the difficulty in removing the net wrap would be dependent upon the material baled. Maybe with grass you could slide a wide fork under the bale, split the top of the net and then lift with the fork and dump.

I guess we are archaic in some ways compared to other designs....but, it might be that many of U.S. farmers are not interested in getting a mortgage loan to buy a round baler. All technology comes with a price, and it comes down to what does the individual want to pay for. Kinda like buying seed....do you want the conventional or do you want the super duper hybrid. In other words, what meets your needs.

How has your haying season went for you? Are you winding it up now?

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hay diddle diddle said:


> I dont have bitchbook....any chance someone can put the video up of it baling that doesnt use bitchbook??
> Agree with most of the comments above......like why bother?? But hey its not my money....and yes, people said the same thing about the first round balers....
> But ,also, why would you base it on a dirty old vermeer? Sorry guys but your round baler manufacturing industry in the states is so far behind the Europeans its laughable.... As for feeding into a tub grinder with a wheel loader, that's fine, but what about the removal of the net wrap....only practical way I could see to do it is have a concrete platform above grinder/mixer to remove net on then push the pile of fallen apart hay in with loader....And finally..how the hell do you lift a 9 foot roll of net wrap to load it into the baler ??


I don't know anyone removes netwrap off a cornstalk bale before grinding.It would explode when net removed.Dont matter what size bale it is,be a mess.

I have a couple customers that are physically impaired that load net with a cherry picker mounted on pickup.A lot of wives or grampas running balers also that can't load a roll so they just call someone to bring a roll and help load it.

Doing that math a 7000' roll would be around 140 lbs.10,000' 200 lbs


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

U tube video for ones don't have FB


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

One thing to remember is that this baler is intended for baling cornstalks. That's kind of a different world than baling hay, one difference being that the bales are less dense. I wouldn't have worked with the Vermeer design either as the NH chamber and others also are better suited to compress cornstalks. For now I'm sure they are using two net rolls beside each other for wrap.

If the handing and processing equipment is available, 9x9 is actually the next logical step up from 5x6.

I want to see how they are going to make windrows. They need at least 60 feet of cornstalks in three windrows that are in somewhat close proximity to feed the baler efficiently.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I watched a video last night and they were currently using Lg Sq balers and the main reason they want to get away from the Lg Sqrs was miss ties on knotters and the times they had to go back and work on the knotters.

I know there is a lot more issues with knotters baling stalks then hay but seemed extremely high amount of miss ties.

So his plan is replacing Lg Sq balers with the huge rd balers.

Hmmmm I honestly don't see him gaining anything.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gearclash said:


> For now I'm sure they are using two net rolls beside each other for wrap.


That's what I was thinking, use two rolls of net. Why reinvent the wheel for something you can't handle?

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> One thing to remember is that this baler is intended for baling cornstalks. That's kind of a different world than baling hay, one difference being that the bales are less dense. I wouldn't have worked with the Vermeer design either as the NH chamber and others also are better suited to compress cornstalks. For now I'm sure they are using two net rolls beside each other for wrap.
> 
> If the handing and processing equipment is available, 9x9 is actually the next logical step up from 5x6.
> 
> I want to see how they are going to make windrows. They need at least 60 feet of cornstalks in three windrows that are in somewhat close proximity to feed the baler efficiently.


he is using a single roll of net,he addressed that.Looks like a 8' roll,it didn't go to edge.8' rolls are made now that are used for erosion mats.

Yea I was curious also on the raking,he did say 60' of stalks total.The 3 windrows would have to be same or have a uneven bale.Maybe he is building a rake also.20' V in center with trailing wings on each side bringing in another 20' each?????


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> I watched a video last night and they were currently using Lg Sq balers and the main reason they want to get away from the Lg Sqrs was miss ties on knotters and the times they had to go back and work on the knotters.
> 
> I know there is a lot more issues with knotters baling stalks then hay but seemed extremely high amount of miss ties.


I can confirm; baling corn stalks is miserable on large squares due to the number of miss-ties you can expect. Unfortunately knotter blowers don't do much against chunks of stover.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Maxzillian said:


> I can confirm; baling corn stalks is miserable on large squares due to the number of miss-ties you can expect. Unfortunately knotter blowers don't do much against chunks of stover.


After baling cornstalks with a big square baler for more than 15 years, I have a theory about why big square struggle so much with misties in cornstalks. I'm pretty sure that debris laying in the knotter area is not really the problem. I think the real problem is that cornstalks can lodge in the needle slots of the plunger. Then when the knotter cycles, the needles travel through the slots and push the stalks into the knotters. It's difficult to make a knot with a cornstalk and a twine.

A 9x9 round bale is almost exactly the same volume as 4 5x6 round bales. A 5x6 round bale of stalks is pretty close in volume and weight to a 4x4x8 big square of stalks. My guess is that the 9x9 baler will have roughly twice the tonnage output per hour of a 5x6.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

Gearclash said:


> After baling cornstalks with a big square baler for more than 15 years, I have a theory about why big square struggle so much with misties in cornstalks. I'm pretty sure that debris laying in the knotter area is not really the problem. I think the real problem is that cornstalks can lodge in the needle slots of the plunger. Then when the knotter cycles, the needles travel through the slots and push the stalks into the knotters. It's difficult to make a knot with a cornstalk and a twine.


I completely agree. I do think that in hay and straw the same thing can occur, but in those crops the blower keeps it all in check. While I know some balers do have brushes at the top of the slots to clear debris off the needles/twine they don't seem to be effective in stover. Maybe a stiffer brush can be more effective?

Anyway, we're way off topic now.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I wondered if the big old stack mover chain bed trailers could move a stack of them? There were some build 10 or 12 ft wide I believe to match some of the various types of stackers in the past.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> I wondered if the big old stack mover chain bed trailers could move a stack of them? There were some build 10 or 12 ft wide I believe to match some of the various types of stackers in the past.


They still build them designed to pick up a pyramid stack of rd bales 3 wide on bottom with 2 wide on second row so they are 15' wide.5 bales long on bottom.So a total of 23.

http://kramermanufacturing.com/movers/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Or a guy could go all out if DOT is not a issue


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Hay diddle diddle said:


> I dont have bitchbook....any chance someone can put the video up of it baling that doesnt use bitchbook??


Hay diddle, sorry about that. The videos of it actually baling are only on facebook as far as I can find. There are a few different ones. Baling, unloading, etc.. Is facebook forcing a login when you click on those video links?


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Mike,

I bought a welger in 06 to replace a vermeer k series. Chalk and cheese......price wise not that different given 10 years of inflation as well......still got the welger too.

As for our hay season, I have a paddock of lucerne on the ground as we speak. If I'm lucky I will get another cut off of it. I've had to dry of another 60ac of lucerne from mid January due to lack of and expense of water. We are in one of the worst droughts memorable..its even surpassing the millenial drought of 07. Water has hit $500 a megalitre (250 000gallons). My 60ac of lucerne would have cost me $25 000 / cut for next 2 cuts just to grow..... January was absolutely horrible here, with about 3 weeks above 40°c....trying to save remaining water to start our winter pastures....we have zero water allocation , so every meg has to be bought this year. Next season might be even worse yet.....I think the 2270 will pay it's way this year, I have put just over 1400through it. On a positive note. It's some of the best hay I've made in years. Being able to start at the right time rather than waiting for the contractor has seen the lucerne bale weight go from 520kg to av 685kg....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hate to hear of your drought diddle, I expect that to be the case here with the exceptionally wet fall and winter a lot of this country has been experiencing. It seems like one extreme can be followed by the opposite extreme in many instances, so I am kind go expecting it here.

Water is a very precious commodity when you are not being allotted very much. Good luck with your paddock of lucerne and hopefully your weather conditions will turn soon.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks Mike,

Re the drought , who knows...we are in marginal rainfall country at the best of times. But when you get half or less of your average for 2 years it's tough. We are totally dependant on gravity delivered flood irrigation in our region. Much like the canal systems in California. And unfortunately its management has become extremely political, and us irrigation farmers are an easy target for environmentalists backed by the last state on the Murray Darling river system. The state on the southern side of the river sit on 100% allocation whilst we are told that we are tens of thousands of megalitres away from even being 1%. I attended a local irrigators council meeting last night where we were told about the corruption , misappropriation and incorrect accounting of water down the river, that has come at our valleys expense...It was both mind boggling and hard to hear...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> Re the drought , who knows...we are in marginal rainfall country at the best of times. But when you get half or less of your average for 2 years it's tough. We are totally dependant on gravity delivered flood irrigation in our region. Much like the canal systems in California. And unfortunately its management has become extremely political, and us irrigation farmers are an easy target for environmentalists backed by the last state on the Murray Darling river system. The state on the southern side of the river sit on 100% allocation whilst we are told that we are tens of thousands of megalitres away from even being 1%. I attended a local irrigators council meeting last night where we were told about the corruption , misappropriation and incorrect accounting of water down the river, that has come at our valleys expense...It was both mind boggling and hard to hear...


Dang diddle, are you sure you are not in the US? Sounds like you might be plagued with those narrow minded liberals too. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Unfortunately tree hugging hippies are a world wide problem....


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

It'd help if the guy would turn the flipping phone over and knew how to film something properly... LOL =

Later! OL J R


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> I agree. IMHO the inventor of this gigantic rd baler was on a very large ego trip. Just think how large a machine it would take to pick up 1 of these monster bales.


TJ is a personal friend of mine , he used to be my big baler tech for years . If you put up stalks like his crew does then you would know why . They will do 50000 plus tons for one outfit , far ego TJ is down to earth as they come btw . Those bales will be ground and bunk line fed to 100's of thousand head of cattle . We are in the heart of the cattle feeding industry here , millions are fed around here each year . If interested check out 5 rivers , Cactus , TBP Texas beef producers some of best feeders in the country .


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Did you see the new 560hp swather he had made too ? Lay down a 125 ac circle in like less than 2 hrs. I'm sure he is running those huge rouse rakes .


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

panhandle9400 said:


> Did you see the new 560hp swather he had made too ? Lay down a 125 ac circle in like less than 2 hrs. I'm sure he is running those huge rouse rakes .


Here is a video on the swather




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=496845694178588


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Cutting 125 acres in less than 2 hrs is a little unbelievable. That's over 60 acres per hour!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tx Jim said:


> Cutting 125 acres in less than 2 hrs is a little unbelievable. That's over 60 acres per hour!


Do the math.

48' wide @ 1 mph is 5.8 acres hr.At 10 mph is 58 acres hr.

At 15 mph would be 87 acres hr.Take off 25% for turning would leave 65 acres hr.

It's believable.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I didn't know swather was cutting a 48' swath.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

swmnhay said:


> he is using a single roll of net,he addressed that.Looks like a 8' roll,it didn't go to edge.8' rolls are made now that are used for erosion mats.
> 
> Yea I was curious also on the raking,he did say 60' of stalks total.The 3 windrows would have to be same or have a uneven bale.Maybe he is building a rake also.20' V in center with trailing wings on each side bringing in another 20' each?????


Could maybe do with one of these https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.weeklytimesnow.com.au/machine/berrima-widens-its-appeal-with-bigger-model/news-story/5f4809374eb70511ddf97b90a132f5dd

Down the road from me (I bought a 10m one last year). This one works out to be 46 feet. He has used 4 of the baskets from his 8 meter rakes. The 14 meter one was built for raking 3 wind rower cuts into one in export oaten hay in Western Australia. Heres his website http://www.berrimahayrakes.com.au/


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Those Berrima rakes are the strongest, best designed hay rakes I have seen. They look like they are built to not break but be easy to repair if they do break.

Roger


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Bang on the money there Roger. Designed and built on farm by a farmer. Off the shelf bearings for ease of replacement. I ran a 2nd hand Allen 8227 unitized v rake for 23 years. I used to think it was good.


----------

